

Generate a material deisgn avatars instead of Gravatar - lincanbin
https://github.com/lincanbin/Material-Design-Avatars

======
krapp
It looks nice. But as long as it's a Composer package, could you set it up to
use the autoloader? Then, using it as a dependency will be easier.

------
lincanbin
PHP version only.

